# Sonax BSD or Turtlewax Hybrid Sealant Hydrophobic



## XDA (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi guys,

I’ve been using Sonax BSD for about a year as a drying aid/QD and have been really impressed with it. I’m reaching the end of the bottle so will need to order another bottle imminently. 

However, I’ve been reading all of the comments/reviews on here and YouTube about Turtlewax Hybrid Sealant Hydrophobic and I’m tempted to order that instead of Sonax BSD. But will I regret it? Looking at the current prices of both, there isn’t really a great deal of difference.

Can the Turtlewax product be used as a drying aid/QD? I would be applying it over wax which I’ve been doing with Sonax BSD.

Looking for anyone who has used/or uses both products who can share their experiences. Which one would you pick?


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Perfect timing, I'm in the exact same position and looking for a change too so will be keen to see what other options are mentioned here. 
BSD is pretty great for me, the only attribute I'd personally want adding is if it could be slicker, then that would be perfect (if such a product exists). 

:thumb:


----------



## biggriff (Feb 9, 2009)

Has anyone combined these two? Ive used BSD with the Chemical Guys stuff together and that wasnt as grabby.


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

turtle wax one is a coating(well LSP) they do a separate QD to go with it.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

biggriff said:


> Has anyone combined these two? Ive used BSD with the Chemical Guys stuff together and that wasnt as grabby.


I did exactly that and commented in the epic BSD mixing thread:

"_Well, my new go to drying aid and lsp is 50:50 of BSD and TW Hybrid sealant wax. No grabiness, easy application, crazy beading, and time saving. So inexpensive I can apply weekly while drying. Might even try thirds, with one third distilled water to make it even more economical_."

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378357


----------



## XDA (Jan 29, 2009)

Woodsmoke said:


> turtle wax one is a coating(well LSP) they do a separate QD to go with it.


Thanks for that. I'm really just looking for a product that I can apply after the car has been washed between waxes.


----------



## XDA (Jan 29, 2009)

blurb said:


> I did exactly that and commented in the epic BSD mixing thread:
> 
> "_Well, my new go to drying aid and lsp is 50:50 of BSD and TW Hybrid sealant wax. No grabiness, easy application, crazy beading, and time saving. So inexpensive I can apply weekly while drying. Might even try thirds, with one third distilled water to make it even more economical_."
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378357


That's interesting, I hadn't considered combining them both. That might be the answer.


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

Turtlewax hydrophobic sealant can be applied both to a dry or a wet car. Although from a lot of experience (been using for the last year) is a sealant and lasts much longer standalone on clean/prepped paint, so if you’re looking for more of a “topper” for your wax then I would stick with BSD for the time being. By all means you could use TW for this but I see it as an out and out LSP so I would stick with BSD personally


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

XDA said:


> Thanks for that. I'm really just looking for a product that I can apply after the car has been washed between waxes.


The TW product is not a QD, rather a fully blown sealant and will probably be more durable than your wax, so using it between waxes would essentially put your wax under a layer that would last longer than your wax. It doesn't exactly work like that, but it's overkill.

If you wanted a product that you wanted to apply after washes, periodically, as your easy to apply protection product, with no waxes underneath, then it's very good. It can be applied wet, but it doesn't really like it.

They have a product called Dry and Shine which would be more suitable as a QD type product. It should be applied wet and should be rinsed off too. Splitting this 50/50 with BSD might be interesting as it is more beady than HSW.


----------



## TeddyRuxpin (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm very familiar with both... I know how tempting it is to change to try the 'new thing', however the reality is that you already have one of the best products you can buy!

I did the same thing and switched to the Turtle wax because it's so slick, like glass. I never liked how 'tacky' BSD was when you touch the car. It's also supposed to be more durable.

But the truth is, it's simply nowhere near as hydrophobic as BSD. I also realised - how often do you 'touch' the car anyway?! Only the handles, and the boot lid depending on your car.... 

Also if you're using it as a drying aid, the durability point is moot too, as you will definitely be washing your car more than once every three months, and BSD lasts as least as long as that.

So... maybe keep with BSD and use the Turtle Wax for the door handles, if you really need to!

I'm going back to Bilt Hamber DSW and then maybe BSD as a topper/drying aid in the winter, as nothing seems to beat that combo for me, for hydrophobic nature as well as (subjectively) dirt repellency... meaning the car seems to stay cleaner for longer with BSD - or the dirt washes off easier.

Just my thoughts,

Cheers!

Ed


----------



## XDA (Jan 29, 2009)

RT1994 said:


> Turtlewax hydrophobic sealant can be applied both to a dry or a wet car. Although from a lot of experience (been using for the last year) is a sealant and lasts much longer standalone on clean/prepped paint, so if you're looking for more of a "topper" for your wax then I would stick with BSD for the time being. By all means you could use TW for this but I see it as an out and out LSP so I would stick with BSD personally


Thanks for that, time to order another bottle of BSD then.


----------



## XDA (Jan 29, 2009)

roscopervis said:


> The TW product is not a QD, rather a fully blown sealant and will probably be more durable than your wax, so using it between waxes would essentially put your wax under a layer that would last longer than your wax. It doesn't exactly work like that, but it's overkill.
> 
> If you wanted a product that you wanted to apply after washes, periodically, as your easy to apply protection product, with no waxes underneath, then it's very good. It can be applied wet, but it doesn't really like it.
> 
> They have a product called Dry and Shine which would be more suitable as a QD type product. It should be applied wet and should be rinsed off too. Splitting this 50/50 with BSD might be interesting as it is more beady than HSW.


Thanks, sounds like TW HSW is probably the wrong product for me. I'll stick with BSD.


----------



## XDA (Jan 29, 2009)

TeddyRuxpin said:


> I'm very familiar with both... I know how tempting it is to change to try the 'new thing', however the reality is that you already have one of the best products you can buy!
> 
> I did the same thing and switched to the Turtle wax because it's so slick, like glass. I never liked how 'tacky' BSD was when you touch the car. It's also supposed to be more durable.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice on using both.

The general consensus from the replies is that I should continue with BSD.....so that is what I will do. :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I think you’re better off getting another cheap bottle of BSD, and buying something like chemical guys V7 or FK425 QD’s. 

Mix the products 3/4 BSD with 1/4 v7 or FK and it will remove that grabbiness and buff in easier. 

Makes the overall price slightly more but it’s definitely worth it.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

TW HSW - I have used this twice on my car as a drying aid and it works fine like this. I got 8 weeks before the beading dropped off, and I currently used it again last week as a drying aid and will see how long it lasts.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

For the price, I think it's a great choice and readily available on the high street. +1 Turtlewax HSW


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

The Tutlewax smells like old ladies perfume ie, horrible.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

I wouldn't know


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I have the TW spray sealant, TW dry and shine and BSD.
Indeed the BSD has the best beading.
But the TW spray sealant better durability and slickness.
If I could only have 1 it would be the BSD if I'm pushed time wise, but the TW if I was time rich.
If funds allow.....have both bit maybe wait for the NEW formula of the TW that has come out


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've used BSD for years. Always amazed by beading, always disappointed by grabby, squeaky finish.

For the last year or so I've been using a 50:50 mix of Sonax BSD and Megs Ultimate Quick Detailer.
Gives you awesome beading and leaves a nice slick finish.

I've been using Turtlewax Hydrophobic for the last 6 months or so on the daily driver and I've been really impressed with it.
Smells peculiar (old ladies perfume lol)
But does a good job and leave the paint REALLY slick.

Seems to last ok too.

I got my TW for £3.60 a bottle from ECP when they had a daft sale on.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

My mini-review on the TW product
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=414617

I've used both BSD & the TW 'neat'

Like others have said - BSD is grabby when applied and is easy to smear if you over apply - best applied with a damp MF IMHO
Beading like you've never seen

TW is way more slicker on application - no probs with application
Beading is good but not as good as BSD

BSD is great mixed
See -
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=339793
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378357


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

meraredgti said:


> I wouldn't know


You do now.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Car washed last Saturday and TW HSW used as a drying aid, car has covered 200 miles and has not been washed since last Saturday.

Picture taken this morning

[URL=https://ibb.co/18XKc24]


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

I have used both but as mentioned


The turtle Wax is a sealant in itself. Where as bsd to me is used after every weekly wash. It doesn't last long it's just a cheap product. Adds alot of gloss in my mind but application isn't good.

I did a little test a while ago and can confirm the TW lasts alot longer both look similar but the TW is far easier to apply


Personally if I was you I would buy the turtle Wax..
As your car is waxed use the TW around every 3+ weeks. If it's on offer at BSD price then deffo give it a wirl


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

v_r_s said:


> I have used both but as mentioned
> 
> The turtle Wax is a sealant in itself. Where as bsd to me is used after every weekly wash. It doesn't last long it's just a cheap product. Adds alot of gloss in my mind but application isn't good.
> 
> ...


BSD will last for weeks at full performance you're underselling it by saying it doesn't last long and is applied every wash. It has added versatility because it *can* be used as a drying aid.

BSD is also easy to apply provided you don't use stupid amounts of product or spray directly to the panel.


----------



## XDA (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks all for your thoughts on both products. It’s given me a lot to think about.

I’m still not 100% what I’m going to do. Do I buy BSD or TW HSW? Do I mix BSD with TW or with something else that’s been suggested? 

The requirement is that it can be used as a drying aid every week/two weeks after washing the car and applied over an existing layer of wax. From what has been said, BSD is more suited to that? I’m not too concerned on how long either product lasts as I’d be looking to apply it every few weeks.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

XDA said:


> Thanks all for your thoughts on both products. It's given me a lot to think about.
> 
> I'm still not 100% what I'm going to do. Do I buy BSD or TW HSW? Do I mix BSD with TW or with something else that's been suggested?
> 
> The requirement is that it can be used as a drying aid every week/two weeks after washing the car and applied over an existing layer of wax. From what has been said, BSD is more suited to that? I'm not too concerned on how long either product lasts as I'd be looking to apply it every few weeks.


BSD based on what you're looking for.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Define 'best'

This time of year, i prefer something like Meguairs X-press wax or Quik wax - why? the gloss, ease of application in full sunshine, and the big one OVERSPRAY - get it on anything other than paint and its no problem.


It's not durable enough really for winter when washes are fewer and further between, but come winter i pull out the Sonax BSD - weirdly its glossy and looks really slick far away but up close it brings out all of my scratches that the meguiars hides (And other sylicone based sprays like demon shine). Sure there is wax underneath, again like NXT 2 as it hide daily driver imperfections, but i like BSD to top up this wax. 

Im now eyeing up the Scholl spray wax as they seem to be the 'best' at everything else, their polishes will take care of the scratches, and they have w6 and w9 that may be my glaze wax of the future...

No reviews so be good if people did some.


----------

